# Wood Cutter



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Has any one used the wood cutting tool made by Midwest? Does it make a clean cut or does it squeeze and roll over the ends of the wood?
Largest size I would cut would be 1/4 by 1/2 white pine. But mostly would be scale decking and siding, 1/16 to 1/8 thickness.
Getting tired of the hobby saw. Thanks


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris, 

Not sure what you are talking about when you say hobby saw. As a full time modeler I use a table saw and a variety of fixtures to do most of my wood cutting. I do use a cnc router but the table saw with a good blade is the tool I use a lot. Good sharp blade and knowledge of how to use it is the key. 

Jack


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that Chris is referring to...

Midwest Products Co.: Easy Cutter Series[/b]


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes a pretty clean cut but will work better on the thinner wood. A quick swipe of the file will square up the cut edge. 

-Brian


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris, 

That tool is cutting with a knife blade against an anvil. I might be wrong but I think it is going to crunch wood as thick as 1/4". As the blade is bushed down wood has to go sideways until the cut is completed. 

I use a micromark table saw with a .032 jewelers slitting saw blade for such work. I just cut a multitude of little pieces of walnut about 1/2" long using a "sled" with stop to regulate length. The cuts are fast, sharp, square and very accurate. 

The tool you mention would be ok for rough work but not for precision cutting. I probably wouldn't consider it useful for basswood or pine over 1/16" or for any hardwood. 

Also consider that we all have different standards of what we want to accomplish and accuracy required. 

Jack


----------

